# shared lunch...



## infinity (Aug 21, 2006)

I just saw something i've never seen before... I was trying to mate some oxyopsis and so i gave the lady a cricket to munch on before i tried. I then put the male in there, close behind her and he gave that *interested* look so i thought all was well...

He then mounted the female- but instead of going where he should, he climbed over her and started tucking into the same cricket! :shock: The female didn't seem to mind - although he did when his leg got too close and she started tucking into that too!

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 21, 2006)

lol no but i don't breed yet


----------



## sean (Aug 22, 2006)

So what happened to the male... did they mate eventually or was he eaten as well!


----------



## infinity (Aug 22, 2006)

He seemed to have his share, (which wasn't much as he's tiny) - and then after a few too many nips to his leg cos he was too close, he walked off...


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 15, 2006)

ok what!


----------

